# Had to get me some Cherry hab...



## negolien (Jan 11, 2021)

So I got the sampler pack from kosmo's about 6 months ago. I only liked one of the Sauces to be honest. It was the Cherry Habanero. Soooo needless to say when I ran out last week I had to re-up /wink.  Doin ribs tonight with Kosmo's Dirty bird and Honey Killer Bee rubs but alas I' am out of Cherry hab so gonna try a mix of ray's and Peach habanero .


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

I agree. Did a turkey with Dirty Bird for Thanksgiving that was a (small) crowd pleaser. Love the HKB on pork.  Also use a lot of Kosmos SPG


----------



## negolien (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah I use SPG for all kinds of stuff like eggs and whatever I used spg for LOL. Super strong on meat though same with the texas.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Jan 12, 2021)

Kosmo's  is great stuff!!  The wing dust is great stuff.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 12, 2021)

negolien said:


> So I got the sampler pack from kosmo's about 6 months ago. I only liked one of the Sauces to be honest. It was the Cherry Habanero. Soooo needless to say when I ran out last week I had to re-up /wink.  Doin ribs tonight with Kosmo's Dirty bird and Honey Killer Bee rubs but alas I' am out of Cherry hab so gonna try a mix of ray's and Peach habanero .


Trying to find that recipe for the  Peach habanero.  Can't seem to find it.  Mind posting link?


----------



## negolien (Jan 12, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Trying to find that recipe for the  Peach habanero.  Can't seem to find it.  Mind posting link?



Peach Habanero BBQ Sauce - Sweetness With A Kick In The Pants | Kosmo's Q


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2021)

Love most of kosmos stuff. Rubs and wing dust is great. I bought the sampler of rib glazes and hated every single one of them lol


----------

